# STILL LOOKING- WTB 1964 SEARS SPACELINER MENS 26” CHROME BICYCLE



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi,I recently joined this site hoping to find a spaceliner. I am looking for a 1964-65 Sears Spaceliner 26” deluxe chrome men’s bicycle. Must be all original and complete.
I like the early version of the spaceliner best,but might consider the “forward thrust” tank model. Prefer something local in SoCal where I can see it in person and I don’t have to deal with shipping costs or worrying about damage.
I’ve been watching Craigslist,etc and have seen several nice ones come up in the $250-$300 range but they are always in another state and the seller doesn’t want to ship and again,there’s the concern of damage. There was one posted here in an old ad from 2019 for $300 but the seller doesn’t reply and had posted it a couple times but never marked it sold,but I’m assuming it probably did.

I tried this once before and got a couple out of state replies in rough shape with high prices. As one member here posted,you can get a really nice one for that price. The price should reflect the condition. 
I thought I found one but the seller was mistaken and when I went to look at it it was a flightliner so I’m still looking.

Anyway,If you have one please send me a reply by PM with photos and and a price. Thanks. I know there have to be some out here in Southern California. I’m sure Sears sold a lot of them.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 31, 2021)

The $250-$300 price range for an all complete and original '64-'65 Spaceliner seems ................a "Wish"  or "luck out" situation. Especially if you need it to be close to you.  You may be waiting a long long time at that price.  Most of the one's I see in that price range are not "Nice"  and certainly not all original .  Save up some more money , and your selection will be wider .  AND , in better condition.  Pictures really don't tell the story ( Most of the time )  so in that respect I agree with seeing the bike up close and personal.  The bike your looking for is not a common one ,so your opportunities aren't going to be often.  Shipping is always a concern . If you find one that you feel is "Good Enough"  and it needs to be shipped - have a talk with the seller in regards to your concerns about shipping and ask that they are caring and aware that the bike needs to arrive in the same condition as it was sold to you.  I always ask the seller if they have ever shipped a bike before. The Spaceliner is a cool bike and get's many comments . I've had mine for a few years now and have had lot's of fun with it.  Please buy the best you can afford.................but , $250-$300 will not get you what your looking for in my opinion. My Spaceliner is not all original and has been changed to my preference ( Still a work in progress ) .  Good luck with your search


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi “Curtis”,I never stated my price range was limited to $200-$300,or that I “need to save more money” because that was all I could afford. That is an assumption on your part which is untrue. What I am willing to pay is dependant upon condition and *realistic* market value. I’ve wanted one for a while and done my research and know what they realistically bring.
As with the collector car world,unfortunately some people think everything they have,regardless of condition,is worth its weight in gold and the Internet seems to be full of sky high prices. Someone had a very rusty 24” boys spaceliner missing fenders,seat and tank posted on Craigslist for $1,000. Might as well shoot for the stars,huh? Lol.

All I was stating was that I have seen several of them in what I consider to be very nice to excellent condition in the $250- $300 price range and a couple members here had commented in threads how “a really nice example isnt a lot of money”.

Below is a link to an example that was posted on “the cabe” back in 2019 and apparently nobody here was willing to pay his price. ($500) he eventually said he would take $300 and posted it several times starting several threads and I’m assuming it finally sold or he moved on. I’ve attempted to contact him but have got no reply. I think we can both agree his bike was in very nice condition. (I know the seat isn’t original) This is the condition I would be looking for-  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1965-sears-spaceliner-want-offer-want-gone-asap.150134/

There are also a couple currently on Craigslist (deluxe chrome 26” models with springer fronts),out of state of course,in decent condition,one is less than $300 and has been listed for a couple months now and hasn’t moved. the seller won’t ship.  I’ve also seen some for $200 in great shape (out of state),but they of course disappear very quickly. They are not common,but they do seem to come up fairly often..for some
some reason always out of state.

Here is another example from this site posted in 2020. where someone in Phoenix found a clean all original men’s deluxe spaceliner for $300. You replied to that post. So it’s not nearly as impossible as you make it sound.

Here’s the link https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sears-spaceliner.165120/

As far as shipping goes,what frightens me about it is you’re relying on someone else to do a competent job and excercise care in not only disassembling,but also packing it so it arrives in the same condition it was before it left. As anyone that’s ever bought something online knows,that can be a rather dicey proposition. Some folks don’t know anything about shipping or packing and are not mechanically adept but  simply don’t care and will offer to ship as a concession to make the sale and then figure they will insure it so when it gets destroyed they can tell you to file a claim. As though that makes it ok and you bought it to play games jumping through hoops only to get your money back. Most of us probably know that feeling of disappointment and disgust when you’ve been looking forward to receiving something only to find it’s carelessly packed and destroyed.

Anyway,I joined the site hoping I may get lucky and someone local may have one for sale. As the old saying goes,it doesn’t hurt to try.

P.S. I appreciate your sharing the photos of your bike. It’s really nice and the photos are beautiful. The one capturing the reflection on the fence is great. I also really like your speedometer. The safety range meter at the bottom is funny. Most kids probably viewed that as a challenge to see if they could push their spaceliner into the danger zone. Lol.

In my opion the spaceliner is a stunning work of art. Definetly one of the most futuristic bikes ever made and I like the tank/dash/healight/taillight design best on the Sears version than the Murray,Western Flyer,etc.
I do like the “forward thrust” tank style too,but it’s a shame they went to plastic tanks that year and still prefer they earlier version.


----------



## Allrounderco (Feb 1, 2021)

Suddenly it’s 1960! said:


> Hi “Curtis”,I never stated my price range was limited to $200-$300,or that I “need to save more money” because that was all I could afford...



Very true, but I read your post the same way Curtis did. It indeed seemed as if you were indicating your price. And, to be frank, I believe you were, consciously or not.


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Feb 1, 2021)

Blackbomber said:


> Very true, but I read your post the same way Curtis did. It indeed seemed as if you were indicating your price. And, to be frank, I believe you were, consciously





Blackbomber said:


> Very true, but I read your post the same way Curtis did. It indeed seemed as if you were indicating your price. And, to be frank, I believe you were, consciously or not.



Well,I’m glad you think you can read my mind. Thanks for sharing that with me. Is your name Hector B. Poole and did you recently stand a coin on end? Lol. 
Wish I had that ability,might become more a curse than a blessing though. 

We’re all human and from time to time prone to making assumptions we shouldn’t when we don’t really know what someone else is thinking.  I always try to remember this one funny scene from “the odd couple”    




As I stated I was merely mentioning prices I had seen nice ones selling for recently. There is no correlation between that and how much money I have available in my bank account to buy one. I think it’s odd that people make comments like that about people they don’t know.

I think most people here like getting deals,at least that’s how it seems based off some of the offers I see people make and how quick they are to pick something apart to bargain the price down. 

Id appreciate it if we could please contain further replies to the actual topic of this thread.. 
Unfortunately I’ve seen other wanted/for sale threads devolve into arguments when people start posting contentious comments that were irrelevant to the original topic and should not have been made at all. That’s the kind of thing that serves to alienate people from participating in the forums. 


The purpose of the thread was to hopefully find a spaceliner. So far none of the replies are from anyone with a Spaceliner they are offering for sale.
As to what someone wants and what I’m willing to pay,that’s for the seller and myself to work out. 

If anyone here in SoCal (or reasonably nearby) happens to have a 26” men’s deluxe chrome spaceliner for sale please send me a PM.  

Thanks!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 1, 2021)

@Suddenly it’s 1960! -I hope you find your bike


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (Feb 1, 2021)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> @Suddenly it’s 1960! -I hope you find your bike



Thanks,I appreciate that. If you hear of anything please let me know.  That spaceliner the guy in Phoenix found for $300 was beautiful and it had the bendix 2 speed automatic hub which was icing on the cake!  It shocked me and made me sad to read that he sanded down the original chrome frame and painted it with chrome spray paint. I personally thought it was perfect as it was originally was.


----------



## NikkoKnight (Feb 28, 2021)

In Portland, OR


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2021)

A tank bike with no tank is a deal breaker unless it’s dirt cheap and I have the tank on the shelf. I believe the OP is looking for nicer. V/r Shawn


----------



## NikkoKnight (Mar 4, 2021)

Is that tank on the shelf for sale? I’m in the market for one


----------

